# What a deal! (Ottawa)



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

This guy may have missed the memo on how mods don't make a guitar worth that much more.....









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





I am sorry, but putting a (claimed) $600 in parts on a $400 guitar does not make it worth $1000.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

But, math!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

“Pint” chip?
Yeah, I figured he was drunk.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hes asking for every penny back from his mods (added to the guitars price when new), assuming the bridge and pup were bought new, even though the guitar is no longer new or even mint, on a readily obtainable low end guitar.
Ambitious, esp for Ottawa.
Those are good mods, mind you (other than Ive never heard of a Trek stabilizer). But I suspect hes selling bc he learned the mods on their own didnt escalate the guitar to where he thought it would go.

My suggestion would be to revert back to stock and sell the guitar for $300.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Basically, yes. And i am betting that some of those mods are used, as I have seen many of those very parts on Kijiji recently.

And if you paid that much for an OFR, you're doing it wrong.


----------

